# Wtf



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

:sad:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Looks like a good idea for a permanent shop application. I know of a pro welder who uses Propane on his mobile truck instead of acetylene. Different fuels work well, just need different tips and the skills to know how.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

yeah but that flame is long enough to knock a 747 outta the air:blink:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Pretty amazing how a pro welder can weld INSIDE a pipe etc etc and hand fabricate parts etc. Really got to know metallurgy etc. They have my respect.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Pretty amazing how a pro welder can weld INSIDE a pipe etc etc and hand fabricate parts etc. Really got to know metallurgy etc. They have my respect.


And another thing...ain't the friggin' utilities gettin' enough of our money as it is?:furious:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

As long as they use a CO2 sweep, what do you care if they are brazing with a flame thrower?:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

i changed my mind. I'm using argon from now on...:laughing:


----------



## gene2 (Jun 5, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> i changed my mind. I'm using argon from now on...:laughing:


Me too.:laughing:

I did not intend to cause any prior grief, lately been busy trying to keep the business alive despite the hacks who have been laid off in the city & cutting the throats of legit companies. I enjoy a spirited debate & apologize for not offereing some docs, been busy & dealing with the with the now passing of a very much loved uncle who has influenced my dealings in life very much. He was a simple, humble man without much book learning who worked very hard & posessedd a great wealth of common sense.

You cannot have more than one HVAC Proffesional in any enclosed area without a vigorous debate. That's very good for our trade.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I have seen that little unit which is just basically a compressor and it works pretty well. Normally there is Natural Gas onsite at say a hospital addition or renovation project, it does seem crazy to run temp lines for brazing but there is a lot of it on that type job. I have been in power houses where they have acetylene lines run through out the facility to tie into, in that case it wouldn't be much different to have Natural Gas in them.


----------

